# DAEJEON | Hanshin The Hue Reserve | 162m x 3 | 532ft x 3 | 49 fl x 3 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hanshin The Hue Reserve, Jung-gu, Daejeon, South Korea
162m / Residential / U/C / 2021-2024

49Fl : x3
























대전 한신더휴 리저브


대전 한신더휴 리저브 | 공식 홈페이지 | 분양정보




www.dj-thehue.com






















한신더휴


한 단계 더 높아지는 여유, 한신더휴




www.hs-thehue.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

한신더휴


한 단계 더 높아지는 여유, 한신더휴




www.hs-thehue.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

한신더휴


한 단계 더 높아지는 여유, 한신더휴




www.hs-thehue.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

한신더휴


한 단계 더 높아지는 여유, 한신더휴




www.hs-thehue.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

한신더휴


한 단계 더 높아지는 여유, 한신더휴




www.hs-thehue.com


----------

